# Backhoe & Excavator Operation - Lefties



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Is it my imagination or do lefties have a harder time mastering backhoe operation?

Are the controls inherently designed for righties? (Doesn't seem like it to me.)


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Interesting question. 

I started thinking about it and would side with the "there's no difference" side. Both hands are equally required to operate the machine. So, while righties have to concentrate on mastering the left control; the lefties have the same challenge, but just reversed and with the right control. 

I know that there are some hand tools like circular saws that come in left-handed versions so that the safety shut-off is easier to reach. I have also heard that left-handed employees have successfully sued their employers if they have been injured on the jobsite and a left-handed version of a tool had not been provided. 

As far as I know, there are no left-handed excavators or backhoes on the market. With the litigious nature of our society, you would think that such a product would exist if lefties found the regular version harder to use.


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm left handed and don't have a problem running hoes or ex's, but I wouldn't consider myself a master of iron by any means. I do have a bit of a problem with skid loaders like Gehl that have all hand controls instead of hand and foot controls, but that doesn't have anything to do with being a south-paw, just not used to those controls.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

The only thing one a hoe that I can see that would be harder for a lefty would be the control for the loader


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Really should not be a problem.

There are more issues with the ASE pattern VS. ISO pattern which swap the bucket and boom control, switching between the two can be quite a challenge.

I'd equate it to a lefty driving a stick shift automobile. In the US it's not a problem the shifter is in your right hand there is no other option...you learn to drive..all is well.

Move to England, now the shifter is in the left hand, would a lefty from the US (who learned here),be at an advantage? I would think not.


----------



## pce (Apr 12, 2009)

I shoot left handed, play golf & hockey right handed. Never had a problem running a Northwest crane and getting on a Cat excavator the next day, or running a Insley, with the foot controls. This should not be a issue.


----------

